# 64 Schwinn Stingray Chopper



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

Built this one up today

64 Stingray clear coated bare frame I'd picked up some time ago.  Landed this original Bill Matthews Top Fueler Drag Fork locally recently and they seemed to be a great match.  Built up the Mag S2 red band some time ago, polished up a skinny S5 Fastback wheel up front, some 69 turn down bars and some black parts to compliment the the raw metal and chrome.  

I'd love to find a nicer tall sissy bar, something like a Matthews hangman. 

Going to finish it up with some black screens and water slide decals


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 31, 2022)

A 1"ID Harley axle spacer would fit in the area where the fork threads show.
A custom M/C shop should have a selection, I get mine from a friend nearby.
Put one on my custom 1960 Typhoon 20" with a Phantom fork really finished the fork off nice.


----------



## furyus (Dec 31, 2022)

Here’s an old-timey biker word for ya: righteous!

Love polished/raw/chrome. Very cool bike.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> A 1"ID Harley axle spacer would fit in the area where the fork threads show.
> A custom M/C shop should have a selection, I get mine from a friend nearby.
> Put one on my custom 1960 Typhoon 20" with a Phantom fork really finished the fork off nice.



great idea, I was thinking the same thing, needed something to hide the threads, thanks


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 31, 2022)

You could probably measure from top of the fork to the bottom of the top nut and allow space to torque you could eliminate one of the nuts as well.
Cool bike man!


----------



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> You vould probably measure from top of the fork to the bottom of the top nut and allow space to torque you could eliminate one of the nuts as well.
> Cool bike man!



Thanks again!

I’ll install a couple of these carbon fiber spacers from my road bikes tomorrow


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 31, 2022)

I have a killer Hangmans noose sissybar w/shocks f/s Would go perfect with the CA drag fork!!


----------



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> I have a killer Hangmans noose sissybar w/shocks f/s Would go perfect with the CA drag fork!!



Pls message pics and price thanks!


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 31, 2022)

Looking Good Brother. I found the decal for you. I sent a pm


----------



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

Jaxon said:


> Looking Good Brother. I found the decal for you. I sent a pm



Awesome buddy! Got it thanks


----------



## nick tures (Dec 31, 2022)

very nice thats cool !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2023)

indycycling said:


> Built this one up today
> 
> 64 Stingray clear coated bare frame I'd picked up some time ago.  Landed this original Bill Matthews Top Fueler Drag Fork locally recently and they seemed to be a great match.  Built up the Mag S2 red band some time ago, polished up a skinny S5 Fastback wheel up front, some 69 turn down bars and some black parts to compliment the the raw metal and chrome.
> 
> ...



Awesome build, is that just a stripped and polished  frame? I have a polished  head badge that would look great on that bike. Those forks are killer.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 1, 2023)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Awesome build, is that just a stripped and polished  frame? I have a polished  head badge that would look great on that bike. Those forks are killer.



thanks!  Frame was stripped bare and clear coated when I bought it.  I just added some polish wax to it then built it up. 

Would love to see the headbadge, thanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2023)

indycycling said:


> thanks!  Frame was stripped bare and clear coated when I bought it.  I just added some polish wax to it then built it up.
> 
> Would love to see the headbadge, thanks!



It is over in for sale, not the best pics I can get you more


----------



## indycycling (Jan 1, 2023)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It is over in for sale, not the best pics I can get you more



I just checked it out - will look great on this chopper, thanks! Sent PM, I"ll take it


----------



## ODDER (Jan 1, 2023)

Hoagie57 said:


> I have a killer Hangmans noose sissybar w/shocks f/s Would go perfect with the CA drag fork!!



I remember Frank made a few for a guy that the buyer asked that he didn’t crimp them at the bottom. Could these have been from that guy? Franks repops are amazingly accurate. I hope he makes more soon.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 1, 2023)

I'll list it on DOND have at it


----------



## indycycling (Jan 3, 2023)

indycycling said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I’ll install a couple of these carbon fiber spacers from my road bikes tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1760620



Looks much nicer


----------



## Nashman (Jan 7, 2023)

Born to be wild man! 2nd time today I posted this video. It just "fits". Nice ride Brother!






						steppenwolf youtube born to be wild - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------

